# 2 questions about alfine



## demolitsteam (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi,

I'm interested in shimano alfine, and i have any questions:

- How to calculate better relations gear? 
- Where to buy it online at good price :thumbsup: 

Thnk's in advance


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

The ratios are on Shimano's site. Using a 20 tooth for 5th (which is 1:1) the hub is roughly equivalent to a 32-12. 

Harris Cyclery has them for around $ 300 USD complete.

Drew


----------



## demolitsteam (Feb 15, 2006)

dru said:


> The ratios are on Shimano's site. Using a 20 tooth for 5th (which is 1:1) the hub is roughly equivalent to a 32-12.
> 
> Harris Cyclery has them for around $ 300 USD complete.
> 
> Drew


Thank's, but for to have same relation that rear 34 and front 24 what tooth i need? 22?

I'm not sure, but i think that harris don't send to spain. Do you know any online shop in uk?

Regards from spain


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow, that's cheap compared to a Rohloff, plus I can use a six bolt rotor using an adapter. This is making me think...

I wonder how it works compared to a Rohloff.


----------



## demolitsteam (Feb 15, 2006)

I read more information here:
http://hubstripping.wordpress.com/alfine-shimano/#comment-1213

And here:

http://www.velovision.com/mag/issue29/vv29hubgears.pdf

And are very diferents, but for me, for to try, i like alfine. Cost question ;-)


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow, the I-Motion 9 is heavy. Worth a shot if the prices are right and they can handle loads.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Harris has the Alfine on sale for $200 right now, with a thumb shifter and shipping ~$250. Amazon has the i-Motion 9 right now for $270, with grip shifter and shipping ~$320. 

I have both, Alfine on my 29er HT and IM9 on the 29er rigid. I find the Alfine shifts much better, IM9 has tighter, consistant steps. For the road, I'd go IM9 for sure, the consistant steps are noticable, wider range is good. Off road Alfine is better, runs a lower gear, the better shifting under load is good to have. I find off road the inconstant steps are not as noticiable. Cross between the two, who knows, they're both great. I ride 5 miles to my nearest trails, the lower gear range of the Alfine means that when I have wind at my back I can spin out (on the road), doesn't bother me, might someone else.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

So at $1,000 US below a Rohloff, how do they compare?


----------



## mehukatti (Sep 21, 2005)

I have also two questions about Alfine:

- How often does the freewheel skip in cross country or trail riding?
- Anyone broke one yet?


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> So at $1,000 US below a Rohloff, how do they compare?


Good question, I don't have a clue. I am cheap, I can make a pair of IGH bikes for the price of the Rohloff hub. Just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

mehukatti said:


> I have also two questions about Alfine:
> 
> - How often does the freewheel skip in cross country or trail riding?
> - Anyone broke one yet?


I haven't seen one broken yet and I have so far found it impossible to make the roller clutch slip no matter how much power I put in. It will slip if it doesn't engage properly which has happened a couple of times, it always happens in the first couple of pedal strokes anyway so I assume it didn't engage properly. Mine's been getting a good thrashing for 4 months now, so far I haven't had to touch it. I do wash the bike occasionally though&#8230;


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

OP: Gear ratios are listed at the shimano website, as stated in previous posts. As for availability, I'm in Canada, and they were not "officially" available for 2008, although the few IGH specialty stores were able to get some in. On this side of the pond, Harris is out mail order source, if they can't get it, no one here can. Any lbs that specializes in IGHs can get it, and member like EGF168 who are from that side of the pond would be more helpful. IGHs are certainly more popular on your side of the pond.

Jerk_Chicken: There are no other IGHs with the same spec as the Rohloff,- primarily, 526% range, mtb-FR&Tandem rated, full oil bath. The Alfine is not rated for MTB except in the UK, where they have allowed it to officially be used for "light XC", whatever that means. The other hubs (i-9, NuVinci, etc...) strictly state "Not for Off Road Use". Of the Shimano IGH's (primarily Nexus hubs), the Alfine is the only one that I have not broken, but I don't have enough trail time on it yet. But it is better built than the previous generation. Basically, if you are not hard on equipment, and can live with a 300% range, it's a lot cheaper route to go.

Performance wise, it's pretty good, better than the i-9. Some would say it's better than the Rohloff, but I prefer they way the Rohloff shifts. I'm probably a bit biased, my Rohloff from 1999 is still turning and shifting better than the day I got it, and in that time I've broken a crap load of Shimano, SRAM, Sturmy, Saches IGH hubs, most within the 1-year mark. The Alfine is looking promising though.

The I-9 is heavier than the Rohloff, cost 2x the Alfine, and does not shift as well as either. But it does have an 6 bolt ISO disc mount.

mehukatti: gears only skip/slip when the ratches don't properly engage/disengage, which usually happens on downshift, and/or the ratchets get sticky. The Alfine is a grease hub, so it depends on contamination and temperature. This is when hub failures usually occur - that and broken axles (axles are hollow and slotted to access the shifting cams). 

There have been Alfine failures, but not mine ... yet. I'm sure I can break it if I wanted to, but I'd like mine to last, so I'm "clean" on my down shifting, and I don't do drops with it.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

itsdoable said:


> my Rohloff from 1999 is still turning and shifting better than the day I got it, and in that time I've broken a crap load of Shimano, SRAM, Sturmy, Saches IGH hubs, most within the 1-year mark.
> 
> 
> > Wow, that makes the Rohloff seem like a good buy if you can afford the initial investment. I'm enjoying mine, but look forward to seeing the progression of IGHs.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

bsdc said:


> Wow, that makes the Rohloff seem like a good buy if you can afford the initial investment....


That really depends. I can buy 5~6 Alfines for one Rohloff, maybe more. There is also maintenance costs - Rohloff has some maintenance, the Alfine is essentially "throw-away". If the Alfine last 2 years, then I still have not caught up. With the Alfine, I can "upgrade" every few years, and Shimano has been improving the unit every year. And some people don't like sticking 10 year old parts on a new bike.

On the other hand, there is something to be said about reliability. It's a real bummer to be in the middle of a ride, miles from home when something fails. And the Rohloff has a true granny gear.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

demolitsteam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm interested in shimano alfine, and i have any questions:
> 
> ...


With a 20T rear cog the Nexus 8/Alfine is equivalent to a 12-38 cassette.

Shimano Europe Alfine info.

Here are the ratios for each gear: http://thelazyrando.wordpress.com/2009/01/13/seasons-tikit-gearing/

Just calculate the gear inches in 5th [1:1] with your cog/chainring/wheelsize and then use these ratios to work out your total range.

http://www.hostelshoppe.com/tech_gearcalc.php

Safe riding,

Vik
www.thelazyrando.com


----------



## demolitsteam (Feb 15, 2006)

Thnk's to everybody.

Now i'm waiting to receive my alfine, buyed online. After to calculate more relations, first i try with front 24 and rear 18. My usually routes are on mountain area, and are longers ups for to avoid too loonnggeeerr and technical singletracks.

Relation are like this, i think.










When i have it mounted i can say something ;-)


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

demolitsteam said:


> ...After to calculate more relations, first i try with front 24 and rear 18....


This is the lowest gear I've heard anyone running, 24/18=1.33. I'm running a 32/22=1.45 with no trouble....yet.


----------



## demolitsteam (Feb 15, 2006)

pursuiter said:


> This is the lowest gear I've heard anyone running, 24/18=1.33. I'm running a 32/22=1.45 with no trouble....yet.


I need to use Q-rings, because i have problems on my leg, and are only on 24 or 34


----------



## eric_syd (Nov 10, 2005)

*Q-rings ????*

I hope you're using a chain tensioner and don't expect to just use horizontal dropouts or magic ratio.
In theory, the half diameter of the engaged part of the ring is constant. By experience, I had a Biopace (more round) on a fixed gear and I reverted to a round one after almost crashing when losing my chain in a high speed downhill.
:nono: 
Eric


----------



## demolitsteam (Feb 15, 2006)

eric_syd said:


> I hope you're using a chain tensioner and don't expect to just use horizontal dropouts or magic ratio.
> In theory, the half diameter of the engaged part of the ring is constant. By experience, I had a Biopace (more round) on a fixed gear and I reverted to a round one after almost crashing when losing my chain in a high speed downhill.
> :nono:
> Eric


I need to use chain tensioner, because my bike is full suspension.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

eric_syd said:


> I hope you're using a chain tensioner and don't expect to just use horizontal dropouts or magic ratio.
> In theory, the half diameter of the engaged part of the ring is constant. By experience, I had a Biopace (more round) on a fixed gear and I reverted to a round one after almost crashing when losing my chain in a high speed downhill.


I remember Sheldon Brown saying Biopace & most elliptical rings work fine with tensionerless single speeds. And I tested it out on some no-name elliptical rings, and yes it works fine. The main issue is that the chain moves up and down depending on the phase of the ellipse, and that motion has a tendency to throw the chain off the rings if it's a bit loose, especially if you are spinning (but the idea of Biopace was to slow down your cadence...). With fixie, this effect is worse, and if you add in the fact that Biopace rings were ramped and had asymmetric tooth profiles, there is a good chance that it'll derail.

You may or may not have the same problems with the Q-Rings, but my guess is that if you stay on top of chain tension, it'll work fine on the Alfine.

Edit: never mind....


demolitsteam said:


> I need to use chain tensioner, because my bike is full suspension.


----------

